# Help me ID this Tecumseh H60



## RocketRollinSX (Nov 28, 2009)

I have an old Tecumseh that I believe is from the early 60's. I believe it is an H60 but not sure what the model is to know what parts to get etc. I cannot find any ID on it anywhere. I found 2 numbers cast into the block. They are:

19-0-70
IAI-0-240


----------



## RocketRollinSX (Nov 28, 2009)

This motor has a 3/4" shaft that is straight on one end and tapered on the other. If you need any other part numbers there are a few on the points set and condensor I can post that might help.


----------



## RocketRollinSX (Nov 28, 2009)




----------



## hd4ou (Aug 25, 2009)

look on either side of the flywheel shroud for numbers stamped into the sheet metal. kinda down low on the sides. If not there then look on top of the shroud for the numbers stamped there. you do have the shroud right? here is the manual for your engine. page 1 will show you where I am talking about.

http://www.cpdonline.com/692509.pdf


----------



## RocketRollinSX (Nov 28, 2009)

I dont see any numbers stamped into the shroud. I really wish I did but I dont. 

Arent all these pretty much the same? I would like to find a new block...mine is pretty rough on the top. A few head bolts broken off etc.


----------



## hd4ou (Aug 25, 2009)

You probably aren't gonna find a new block for it. Tecumseh went outta business and those blocks havent been made for a while anyway. Might get lucky and find one somewhere on line. Whats it being used on? Why not do some work on the one you have. get the head bolt outta it and clean it up and get it running.


----------



## mastaboog749 (Jan 4, 2016)

Looks like its from an old snowblower, Ariens or Toro. 6 HP Engine


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

It's an HH50 or HH60 if you ask me. If it's got a cast-iron bore, it's an HH, after that it's just a matter of bore size. See page 99 here for specs: http://www.asos1.com/tecumseh4hp/Tecumseh.pdf

I basically have that very engine on my Reo snowblower, which is from the 1960's. Wanna buy it? I'd glady sell it. Since the re-work it probably has about 25 or 30 hours on it. It has new valves, new head gasket, had a rebuilt carb (wouldn't take much to clean it up), new points & cond., new recoil rope (I prob. cleaned & lubed spring but not sure as it's been sitting awhile). There's nothing wrong with it, I had an opportunity to get a newer M-series Ariens with an OHH engine on it, so I upgraded to a 1970's unit! Has a new shift fork in trans, cost me a bundle to have it made. Oh, and new tires with tubes too.

Older Tecumseh engines like that had the data plate riveted to the blower housing.


----------



## dawgpile (Apr 28, 2008)

Just to make sure we are all on the same page... Did you remove the flywheel shroud and flywheel to gain access to points? I don't see the flywheel or shroud in any of your pictures. I'm not trying to insult anyone's intelligence but when you indicated it has a tapered shaft on one side and straight shaft on the other, it leads me to believe you potentially don't realize that the flywheel and the shroud / starter assembly are missing. Again, my apologies if you are aware of this and just left them out of your pics. 

If you do have the shroud, can you post a couple pics of it? (3, showing the top and both sides if it's not too much trouble!)

Finally, from the pics, it doesn't appear that any of the 8 head bolts are snapped off unless perhaps you tried removing them, they snapped, and you left the top of the bolt in place. (or perhaps you tried getting them out after you photographed the engine!) If indeed some did snap off, I've had a lot of success using left hand twist drill bits. The key is center punching the stud to start with. BTW, Harbor Freight sells an inexpensive set that I've used several times.

For what it's worth...


----------



## dawgpile (Apr 28, 2008)

I just realized the original post is very old... 

I suspect RocketRollinSX won't be responding!


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

dawgpile said:


> I just realized the original post is very old...
> 
> I suspect RocketRollinSX won't be responding!


Got me too...the new post to this thread is what lured me in!


----------

